# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Hex Map Generator???

## Sapiento

Does anyone know a decent hex map generator that also puts numbers in the hex fields?

----------


## Redrobes

Someone did one here using a nifty bit of inline script generated SVG programming. I am sure that had numbers on the hexes. Also, isohedron was playing with hexes for traveller so he might have some templates made up.

----------


## Crayons

I f you're desperate I have some POV code that can do it. It's not "oven ready" in terms of producing something directly into PS but it can generate a transparent hex and numbers. Disadvantages are that you may have to stitch together several renders to make a large sheet. Sample attached (zoomed in)


If you just have the one particular requirement I can probably do it for you?

----------


## Jaxilon

Well, in Gimp there is a Filter>Render>Pattern>Hex Grid script-Fu that someone wrote. I recently added it to my system but it does not do the numbering. I imagine if someone knew how the code worked or tracked down the dev they could add that in. Might ask RobA about that though. I haven't ever looked at the scripting in Gimp. Been too busy just trying to learn what it already has.

Seeing as it's already generating the hex lines I don't imagine it would be that impossible to add numbers.

----------


## RobA

Here is one for Inkscape that does every kind of numbered hex game grid you could imagine...

http://www.lysator.liu.se/~perni/iboardgameexts/

(I wrote the gimp script.  I creates the grids as paths then strokes them.   Adding text would be a bit of a pig, so I'd suggest sticking with Inkscape)

-Rob A>

----------


## Jaxilon

Thanks RobA, I should have remembered or just known it was you who wrote the gimp hex script  :Smile:

----------


## isomage

I have a random hex map generator online, and a downloadable  GIMP script for editing and creating hex maps which supports hex numbering:

Generator: http://axiscity.hexamon.net/users/isomage/wildgen/
HexGIMP: http://axiscity.hexamon.net/users/isomage/gimp/hexgimp/

----------


## Grog

Thanks RobA

I used your Hex map Generator (v1) over a pre-made map for use in a Napoleonic Campaign.

I'm a real noob with graphics utilities and not too talented with PC's in general.

It did a great job, something I have wanted for years.

I think I might have cought the map making bug :Idea: 

Would it be ok if I passed on the link to any interested parties in the Nap Community?

Cheers again

Grog NBC

http://napbc.freeforums.org

----------


## Sapiento

There is a fine program, easy to work with. It's DrawHexGrid.

----------


## RobA

> Would it be ok if I passed on the link to any interested parties in the Nap Community?


Sure.  The gimp script is also posted at the gimp plugin registry: http://registry.gimp.org/node/15852

-Rob A>

----------


## Grog

Thanks fellas, I'll have a play round and report back, perhaps with a screenie or two

----------


## nijineko

how about a hex map generator that will take a set of precreated tiles and randomly place them according to various specifications?

----------


## hohum

I'm glad this thread was revived. I had forgotten about DrawHexGrid and I think that was the one I found most useful. Of course RobA's script and isomages stuff are good too. It just depends on what you want to do. And the inkcscape tools also work well. I also have wondered about how one would program precreated tiles into a map. Where does one start to look for that kind of thing?

----------


## BeRKA

To do a quick gif map you can use this tool (that I have made).

----------

